# Chilly morning



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

A bit frosty this morning and I'm booked for a haircut on Friday


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, handsome boy!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photo of a gorgeous dog


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My morning smile. Thank you!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh noooo, a hair cut! Gorgeous poo, stunning coat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

If he was easy to groom I would only have his fringe trimmed but he's not not since I started with a slicker brush.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh, if only they stayed easy to groom like that, his coat does look quite thick now.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's such ashame long coats are such high maintenance. He looks gorgeous shaggy, like a big snuggly teddy bear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks a sweetie - but he'll be happier when he can see which way his ball has gone 

Not that there is anything wrong with the hay stack look - but shorter is so much easier - they dry more quickly, they get less bits of burdock seeds, sticks and brambles caught in their fur and their slim athletic body shape is revealed. Dot looks like a haystack quite quickly and her fur felts  particularly under her ears and in her leg pits... she is very long suffering, but it is not much fun for her constantly being combed and having mats teased apart... Kiki just ends up an enormous fat looking fluff ball, her coat does not felt up in the same way but she just looks rediculously round.

The other advantage of a shorter coat is that I am sure they are more comfortable in their equafleece without long fluff and less risk of pulling hair as it goes on and comes off.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm so glad I found this forum and learned about short grooms and equafleeces, it is the equation that keeps owners and pooch happy in our house


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

In fact, we were in Yorkshire the weekend before last, on a huge and muddy walk and we could have sold probably ten equafleeces along the way. People loved it and apart from thinking Poppy looked cute, the majority completely understood the practicalities. Only one horrible she-devil of a woman was rude enough to criticise and suggest we weren't allowing her to be a 'proper' dog by letting her get muddy (I'm boiling over just remembering the encounter now!) But I quickly wacked the ugly horror-bag on the nose with a rolled up newspaper. Worked a treat. Although next time I might graduate to the snooker ball in a sock method to make me feel even better


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I usually just laugh and say its totally for my benefit, nicer having a cleaner dryer dog back at home. Yes as adult dogs it is by far the kinder thing for all to have a shorter coat (the natural one I mean), it changes and loses that short shaggy look anyway and as you say Marzi they just look fat!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Amazing coat!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper looks rather round at the mo! I'm waiting for Santa to bring me some clippers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> In fact, we were in Yorkshire the weekend before last, on a huge and muddy walk and we could have sold probably ten equafleeces along the way. People loved it and apart from thinking Poppy looked cute, the majority completely understood the practicalities. Only one horrible she-devil of a woman was rude enough to criticise and suggest we weren't allowing her to be a 'proper' dog by letting her get muddy (I'm boiling over just remembering the encounter now!) But I quickly wacked the ugly horror-bag on the nose with a rolled up newspaper. Worked a treat. Although next time I might graduate to the snooker ball in a sock method to make me feel even better


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
If you Go down in the woods today
Your sure for a big surprise
It's mazzapoo with balls in a sock 
Ready to whack you between the eyes!!! 
Xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, so don't dis the fleece!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, enjoyed catching up!


----------

